# Snake with foot found in China



## Administrator (Sep 15, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-14-2009
*Source Site:* Telegraph

Dean Qiongxiu, 66, said she discovered the reptile clinging to the wall of her bedroom with its talons in the middle of the night.

"I woke up and heard a strange scratching sound. I turned on the light and saw this monster working its way along the wall using his claw," said Mrs Duan of Suining, southwest China.

Mrs Duan said she was so scared she grabbed a shoe and beat the snake to death before preserving its body in a bottle of alcohol.

The snake – 16 inches long and the thickness of a little finger – is now being studied at the Life Sciences Department at China's West Normal University in Nanchang.

Snake expert Long Shuai said: "It is truly shocking but we won't know the cause until we've conducted an autopsy."

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## lovey (Sep 15, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## will.i.am (Sep 15, 2009)

Weird


----------



## News Bot (Sep 15, 2009)

*Published On:* 15-Sep-09 06:50 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* General Sciences

A snake with a single clawed foot has been discovered in China, according to reports.












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## Colin (Sep 15, 2009)

theres the pic


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 15, 2009)

Freaky.....


----------



## channi (Sep 15, 2009)

The next 'step' (hehe) in snake evolution?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 15, 2009)

It's obvious that it's just eaten something too large and the foot belong to the prey item sticking out through the body of the snake...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 15, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> It's obvious that it's just eaten something too large and the foot belong to the prey item sticking out through the body of the snake...


 I bet you didnt believe in santa either ..................:lol::lol:


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 15, 2009)

will.i.am said:


> Weird


 exactly my first thought


----------



## Snowman (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't know how accurate it is but the Life in cold blood series claimed that snakes lost their feet as the evolved. Hence the flaps found on some snakes and legless lizards etc.... so this would be an evolution step backwards....
Still i'm treating it as a fake until proven otherwise............


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Sep 15, 2009)

oh my weird, weird


----------



## Snowman (Sep 15, 2009)

also found in the same area


----------



## lemonz (Sep 15, 2009)

its just like two headed animals and animals with 6 legs, in guiness book of records 2008; check it out.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 15, 2009)

As Jonno said, I thought it was pretty obvious? You can see the lump in its body....


----------



## butters (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm with Jonno on this one. Its even obvious that the leg is facing the wrong way which would make perfect sense if the animal was eaten head first.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry to sound like a cynic, but I have to say I doubt it is even the foot/leg of a prey item, just looks like a badly photoshopped pic to me.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 16, 2009)

BARRRRRRRR HUMBUG .....all you non believers.......


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Sep 16, 2009)

*Snake born with hand shocks scientists*

*Published On:* 9-16-2009
*Source:* ninemsn,

An elderly Chinese woman who discovered a snake with a clawed hand protruding from its body was so scared she beat it to death, according to reports. 

Xiu Qiong Duan, 68, told the SINA Beijing news agency she woke up in the middle of the night to find the snake clinging to the wall of her bedroom. 

"I woke up and heard a strange scratching sound ... at first I thought it was thieves" she said. 

"I turned on the light and saw this monster working its way along the wall using his claw." 

Ms Duan, from Suining in southwest China, said she then grabbed a shoe and beat the snake to death. 

She reportedly preserved its body in a bottle of alcohol which she gave to the Life Sciences Department at China's West Normal University in Nanchang. 

Snake expert Long Shuai said the discovery of the creature, which is 40cm long and the thickness of a little finger, was "truly shocking".

"We won't know the cause until we've conducted an autopsy," she said.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 16, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> BARRRRRRRR HUMBUG .....all you non believers.......


 
LOLOLOL, Sorry Red Belly Bite :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 16, 2009)

the hands in the part of the body thats thick, like the hand belongs to food and has been in the stomach for a while. or not.


----------



## Mousie (Sep 16, 2009)

[_QUOTE=gecko-mad;1531056]the hands in the part of the body thats thick, like the hand belongs to food and has been in the stomach for a while. or not.[/QUOTE]_

For sure......or not  Either food that wasn't quite dead or had a nervous reaction and it's claw tore out and scar tissue grew around it or photoshop again.


----------



## fraser888 (Sep 16, 2009)

Coool lol


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think that its fake, given the fact that it has been sent to scientists and it is on nine news. Maybe a deformity.


----------



## Macca (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a Toad's foot. I'd support the theory that the toad's leg has ruptured the snake stomach and body wall and the wound has healed around it.


----------



## swaddo (Sep 16, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> I don't think that its fake, given the fact that it has been sent to scientists and it is on nine news. Maybe a deformity.



that big foot in the chest freezer was sent to scientists too


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 16, 2009)

lol you can see the bulge of the food item still


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 16, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> the hands in the part of the body thats thick, like the hand belongs to food and has been in the stomach for a while. or not.


 
hahah love your "or not".

I have 9 million snakes. or not. haha


----------



## Colin (Sep 17, 2009)

Heres one with two feet.. at least you could take this one for a walk in the park 












http://tywkiwdbi.blogspot.com/2009/09/snake-with-two-feet.html


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't understand what all the fuss is about a snake with legs. I've been working on 2 legged coastal morph for a while now, and it's looking pretty positive so far.


----------

